# Another Dinosaur - Anchiceratops



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yet another dino for you all. I really need to finish something in another genre. Here's my recently completed 1/20 scale Kaiyodo Anchiceratops that I purchased off Ebay a year or so ago. Airbrushed and dry-brushed with reddish browns with some grays thrown in. Would like to hear what you think works (or doesn't).


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work, quite organic looking!

~RK~


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Doc Brad-
I think your color choices really work well. The great thing about modeling dinosaurs is no one has actually ever seen one, therefore a lot of artistic license can be taken with the colors. Your colors appear to mimic modern similar animals and consequently give it the look of a real living creature. Well done!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys! I've got to get a better set-up for taking pictures, though. Too much glare in some of them. Hate to think what it would be like if the dino didn't have a flat coat on it!


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

That is one awesome looking dino!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No complaints from me, it looks awesome. I think the color choices are just right.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great airbrushing skill! I love the color choices. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks great--I love that line of kits.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

jbond said:


> Looks great--I love that line of kits.


I like it too! They're not perfect by a long shot, but there are a lot of fun kits in that old "Dino Land" set of kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice! I have trouble coming up with natural-looking dino paint jobs.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> Very nice! I have trouble coming up with natural-looking dino paint jobs.


Thanks John - strangely, I have trouble coming up with incredible TOS style space station kit bashes!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a really nice colour scheme. Did the groundwork come with the kit or did you add it? The ferns are very effective.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Some plants came from a pet store, and the ferns from a larger plastic fern from Michael's. The kit itself didn't come with a base - I don't think any in that series did from what I've seen so far.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Gorgeous paint job!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not a dino expert but I think the paint job looks fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It all works, great job, not a single detail looks wrong, and you've even made petshop plants look realistic!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Amazing paint job. I was going to say it looks like something done by a professional, but that looks better than things you see in a museum.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks all!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr. Brad, simply an outstanding job. The dinosaur would be jealous! As has already been stated, who knows what color the dinosaurs actually were but that certainly looks realistic. And your custom base fits it perfectly.

Bob K.


----------

